# Mixed drink named scrap iron



## cmdmfr (Mar 20, 2016)

has any one ever heard of a drink named Scrap Iron is is famous on the Daufuskie Island among the locals I am trying to find out what the mix is it does have alcohol but I do not know what kind


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 20, 2016)

Moonshine?


----------



## SMHarman (Mar 20, 2016)

http://laurasguide.blogspot.com/2010/11/sipping-sweet-scrap-iron-at-daufuskie.html?m=1

Sweet tea and firefly brand vodka, though imho and mid brand eg svedka should do.


----------



## cmdmfr (Mar 20, 2016)

Dioxide 45 you are right the story behind this drink was that the locals on the island made moonshine when the government shut them down  harvesting sea food from the ocean and bays. The locals started to make moon shine and transport it off the island covered with Scrap Iron so they could make a living.. the government always let them go thinking they were transporting scrap Iron.  that was how the moonshine got its name


----------



## cmdmfr (Mar 20, 2016)

SMHarman thanks for the info what is imho and Mid brand Sevdka I have never heard of this  I have been looking for a link and could not find it  Mt wife and I live right off HIlton Head so we probably will go over to the island again this summer  the distillery was not open when we went so we will go on a day it is open


----------



## Gracey (Mar 20, 2016)

imho=in my humble opinion
http://svedka.com/splash/


----------



## SMHarman (Mar 20, 2016)

Loops said:


> imho=in my humble opinion
> http://svedka.com/splash/


Thanks loops. 

Vodka should be tasteless colorless odorless alcohol. 

So a ultra premium grey goose and a well bottle should both be the same. We know that is not quite true but the behind the bar shelf bottles vs the top shelf, the quality is harder to discern. Especially when mixed.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 20, 2016)

cmdmfr said:


> SMHarman thanks for the info what is imho and Mid brand Sevdka I have never heard of this  I have been looking for a link and could not find it  Mt wife and I live right off HIlton Head so we probably will go over to the island again this summer  the distillery was not open when we went so we will go on a day it is open



Here's the story of Scrap Iron Moonshine and Daufuskie Island
http://www.enjoydaufuskie.com/blog/scrap-iron-cocktail-at-the-old-daufuskie-crab-co


Richard


----------

